# Any New Horror Kit Possibilities?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm so happy Moebius is releasing the Classic Monsters. Any thought about Jason, Freddie, or Ash from Evil Dead?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I would rather see a creature from the Black Lagoon swimming.....just like the old universal monster scenes


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ask again in about 12 months!

Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

My workbench... and my wallet... can only hold so much.

But as long as we're speculating... (oh, never mind).

[Building... Building... Trying to surpress a wide grin].


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> Ask again in about 12 months!
> 
> Dave


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I LOVE these subtle hints!!!! They always seem to come through. Hmmmm wonder if I can second mortgage my house to cover all these new to come purchases!!!!! HA HA!!!
Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

What about a Wolfman from the upcoming new Universal movie? I saw previews and that would probably be a good one to do. And as for me I would love for plastic models of some of the 50s classic scifi movies. Metaluna Mutant, Sun God, etc.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> What about a Wolfman from the upcoming new Universal movie? I saw previews and that would probably be a good one to do. And as for me I would love for plastic models of some of the 50s classic scifi movies. Metaluna Mutant, Sun God, etc.





Now you're talking rkoenn! Who needs the Creature or Dracula. A model of me should be a top priority!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've been actually SAVING money buying styrene kits compared to the cost of RESIN kits...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> Ask again in about 12 months!
> 
> Dave


you tease!!!!!!!!! (we luv ya!)


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Not teasing or offering subtle hints - I'm just tired of walking out of a weekend spent introducing new kits to find guys asking what's next!
It would be nice to think that new kit announcements would provide some satisfaction for a few days at least.....obviously not!
Dave


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry Dave I'll not offer any other input and just build models, Sounds like you don't like dealing with the customers.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Methinks the next kit will be the _Mad Model Company Manager, complete with Pestering Forum Posters_ being tortured in the dungeon.

Hey - I'd buy that!!!

LOL!

Huzz


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

No More pestering. Promise. :wave:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> Sorry Dave I'll not offer any other input and just build models, Sounds like you don't like dealing with the customers.


Just to give Dave some credit, maybe it's not that he doesn't like dealing with customers. If he didn't, it must be some torture to spend all day on the boards. Maybe it's what he says right there: "It would be nice to think that new kit announcements would provide some satisfaction for a few days at least.....obviously not!"

He just spent what must have been a tiring weekend at a trade show for which he and the rest of the company have likely been preparing for months, sweating out ideas, negotiating with license holders and lawyers (in some case artfully -- like finding a way to do a Lugosi Dracula), pushing and shoving kits through the production pipeline, dealing with our gripes and complaints as well as praise, and doing whatever else I don't know about.

If I were him, I'd be walking into that weekend thinking Moebius was really going to make quite a splash with all these new kits, and the fans -- us -- will go wild with pleasure. And we did. But then it starts: How about this wild idea or that wild idea? Or even, how about these fifty perfectly reasonable ideas? 

Many of those requests have come his way for years, I'd think, and maybe often enough so they no longer feel like conversation, but pressure. Others are simply not practical. Or maybe they're not what he and Frank want to be working on. They ought to have fun, too, I think. 

There's another thread floating around on the idea of doing comic scenes versions of repopped Auroras that were literally just announced, where someone -- haven't looked at it recently, don't remember exactly -- says something like it can't hurt to ask. 

My opinion only, but I think it actually can hurt the feelings of someone who did a lot of work and would like to bask a little in the warmth of recognition, only to wake up the next morning to find us folks asking for kits of Carrefour the zombie or the first guy to get his head split open from Scanners.

Actually, Carrefour would be kinda cool...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

"Many of those requests have come his way for years, I'd think, and maybe often enough so they no longer feel like conversation, but pressure."
My guess is you nailed it here, Kit.

From my perspective, when I make a "suggestion" I'm really just jawin'. What if, what pose, what color scheme? In no way do I mean to say I'm dissatisfied or disappointed with the product coming through the pipeline. 

Some folks enjoy these threads, some think they're a waste of time. To each his own.

That being said, kudos and heartfelt thanks to the folks at Moebius (and other companies) who make the hobby so much fun. If not for them, we'd be chasing grail kits on the e-place at outrageous prices.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> Not teasing or offering subtle hints - I'm just tired of walking out of a weekend spent introducing new kits to find guys asking what's next!
> It would be nice to think that new kit announcements would provide some satisfaction for a few days at least.....obviously not!
> Dave


Dave,

My posts concerning new kit possibilities are never complaints. And actually nothing more than wistful thinking. I love what you guys have done so far and have almost everything you have put out. Retirement is a year away and a room full of models awaits, plenty to keep me busy. But it is nice to post wishes to see if some come true. If they don't it's still nice to wish and what you have done is certainly fulfilling some of those wishes. Thanks for the products you have released so far and keep up the excellent work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

No I just seem to P off Dave, don't know why. I'm just excited about the styrene hobby again, and I do buy models, as long as it's something I like I will buy it.
There are some Moebius kits I won't buy, but I will buy monster kits. That's all I will say. I've been here a long time, when this was a Polar Lights board, and people seemed friendlier then.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't say anyone was complaining... Just that there is always another list of suggestions even before my feet and back stop hurting after 3 days spent at I-Hobby!

Dave


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Dave,

I think the reason why most people ask about new kits and even make suggestions for future kits, is that you always seem to make wishes come true by producing those same kits. I don't think they mean any harm, they are just excited like kids in a candy shop. All we ask is that you guys keep doin' what you do best and keep on making our modelling dreams come true - inbetween puttin your feet up for a well earned rest :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome back from I Hobby! Try not to let our enthusiasm bring you down Dave. We are all very happy with the new kit announcements and are quite excited by them! Moebius has generated a lot of excitement in this hobby! All of this excitement has one very human consequence however: the want of more! We are like children in this regard. No matter how much you and Moebius give us...we want more! That in no way diminishes what you have already done! This company has done so much for us already and we are grateful but it is human nature to want more and depending on how you look at it this can be perceived as a good thing! Moebius future is dependant not just what you are offering in the near future but well beyond that. I would be far more concerned if people did not express what they wanted next! The fact that some express the "I want more" so soon after all of your hard work at I Hobby may be somewhat tactless but it all goes back to the excitement of what you have already done. Look on the positive of this issue. As long as the "I want more"s put their money where their mouths are and support Moebius and buy all of these great kits. The future of Moebius is bright indeed! Just my two cents!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

its very easy to see where youre coming from dave. im sure at times we seem like a bunch on ingrates, because rather than cheering on the latest release, we pick it apart and then clamor for our individual pipedream kit.

personally i have nothing but gratitude for you and frank. a few years back i would have never thought this time would come, and you have made it real for all of us. sure theres a lot of things id love to see made in styrene instead of some kits that are in the works, because thats my area of interest, but i absolutely understand why you are doing what you do, am filled with admiration about how well that is being executed, and am thrilled for the hobby as a whole, because so many people are getting their personal wish lists fulfilled after decades of dreaming. 

so gang, lets give frank and dave a break from the constant barrage of suggestions... they already know what we want..... and instead give them all the thanks that they very richly deserve for making this the new golden age for all of us.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Dave is like Santa for the Middle Aged Modeling Geeks (speaking for myself )


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Razorwyre1 I couldn't have said it any better myself...If anyone told me 3 years ago that I would be building NEW kits of The Invisible Man, The Mummy,Gigantic Frankenstein, Dracula ...oh and picking and choosing between Wonder Woman and the Moonbus (not to mention all the Monster Scenes) ...I'd would have been asking to buy a bag of whatever it was they were smoking...I still wake up some mornings in disbelief!...Keep it up Moebius:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

How true!! I am extremely grateful for what Moebius has given us so far!!! I am waiting for the new Frankenstein to arrive from Cult as we speak and cant wait!!! Franky is my favorite monster and another kit of him in styrene after all these years is almost too hard to believe!! Plus whats coming in the next year or so I would have never bet would happen!!!! THANKYOU!!!!
Steve


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Santa not hardly! I have the belly but not the jolly disposition!
Dave


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Is there such a thing as "wishful building!"?


----------



## Grissom (Aug 15, 2008)

Is there such a thing as "wishful building!"?

Absolutely! If you have any doubts just take a look at my stash! It's only a stash because I don't have the time to build 'em. So I call what I do (buying, stashing, watching/reading how you guys do it) wishful building.


----------

